# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Проблема с базой

## PleerOK

Всем привте , очень нужна помощь с вопросом , Переустановили виндовс  ( не форматировали ) 1с остался но базы исчезли , при попытке добавить файлы в Программу ничего не происходит , помогите , очень  важные базы не работают !

----------


## Maksy_G

ищите файл 1cv8.1cd  и к нему прописывайте путь в окне добавления базы

----------


## sas32fm

Если ФС не форматировали, то должен остаться файл с настройками списка ИБ.
<Локальный диск>:\Documents and Settings\<Имя старого пользователя>\Application Data\1C\1Cv81\ibases.v8i (это для XP, для Vista и 7 путь другой, воспользуйтесь поиском). Скопируйте его для нового пользователя (переустановленной ОС) по аналогичному пути.

----------

